# Exit from UAE without cancelling the visa



## Supernighthawker

Hello Everyone,

I had worked for a company in Dubai for more than 2 years and on 1st Feb'13 returned to my home country due to sudden health issues without cancelling my visa. I sent a communication to my employer regarding this and also attached the doctor certificate which says I need to be on complete rest for some months. Due to this long break I requested them to relieve me from my job. They did not respond to me but internally they announced that my services are terminated. I came to know this through my friends. Pl advice me how can i get my visa cancelled and ensure all my dues are collected from the company. I am asking this because they have also announced my termination without communicating anything to me. Expecting a fast reply as I want to ensure that the employer does not report me as an absconder.

Thanks.


----------



## cmajewsk

Supernighthawker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had worked for a company in Dubai for more than 2 years and on 1st Feb'13 returned to my home country due to sudden health issues without cancelling my visa. I sent a communication to my employer regarding this and also attached the doctor certificate which says I need to be on complete rest for some months. Due to this long break I requested them to relieve me from my job. They did not respond to me but internally they announced that my services are terminated. I came to know this through my friends. Pl advice me how can i get my visa cancelled and ensure all my dues are collected from the company. I am asking this because they have also announced my termination without communicating anything to me. Expecting a fast reply as I want to ensure that the employer does not report me as an absconder.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't see how they won't report you as an absconder. The way you've described your leaving, is exactly how I as the employer would have treated you. You leave their employment with no advance notice only later claiming a medical emergency? You've basically screwed your employer, and I wouldn't expect them to pay out your ESG or any other amounts due, as you've given them the perfect excuse to no longer have to. 

If you had a medical certificate from either HAAD or DMA and dealt with this in country, you would've been in a better position. But now, by leaving without notice and then claiming a medical emergency I don't see how they'll believe you - I don't believe you. Since they've terminated you, they've probably already cancelled your visa, and frozen any accounts with your bank. I would not expect any future wires from your company to arrive, nor would I try to re-enter the country on this visa.

Your best bet is to go through a colleague at your office and try to get them to talk to you HR department either on your behalf or with them, and see what your current situation is. Working for a company for two years, you certainly must have some relationships in HR - someone you can contact.


----------



## Supernighthawker

Thanks for the reply. I had missed to mention something in my first communication. During the first week of January i sent by formal resignation letter to the .HR and my boss. Now if they mark me as an absconder what would be the future consequences? The resignation was submitted due to my health condition only.


----------



## ezz4law

Supernighthawker said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had missed to mention something in my first communication. During the first week of January i sent by formal resignation letter to the .HR and my boss. Now if they mark me as an absconder what would be the future consequences? The resignation was submitted due to my health condition only.


If you are reported as absconded, you will have a life ban.


----------



## stevieb143

I doubt they will report you as an absconder, but you need to talk to the company nicely and they will need to cancel the Visa for you. 

Get on talking terms with the HR team and your old boss and resolve the problem.


----------

